# mythsetup problem

## unix

Hi,

ich habe heute mythsetup ausgeführt. Als ich dann bei video sources die sachen eingestellt habe und abgespeichert hatte kam so ein feld mit einem ladebalken und der blieb immer bei 50%

hier der output auf der konsole:

```

bash-2.05b$ /usr/bin/mythsetup 

Would you like to clear all capture card

settings before starting configuration? [no]  yes

Would you like to clear all program/channel

settings before starting configuration? [no]  yes

mythtv: could not connect to socket

mythtv: Connection refused

lirc_init failed for mythtv, see preceding messages

2004-06-30 22:42:17 Please wait while MythTV retrieves the list of available channels

using config filename /home/mythtv/.xmltv/tv_grab_de_tvtoday.conf

The configuration file /home/mythtv/.xmltv/tv_grab_de_tvtoday.conf

already exists.  There is currently no support for altering an

existing configuration: you have to reconfigure from scratch.

Do you wish to overwrite the old configuration? [yes,no (default=no)] Terminated

bash-2.05b$ 

```

weis jemand woran das liegt? oder muss ich da länger warten bis das fertig ist? habe ca 30min gewartet

----------

## platinumviper

 *unix wrote:*   

> oder muss ich da länger warten bis das fertig ist? habe ca 30min gewartet

   :Smile:   genau das ist mir auch passiert, wir hätten nur länger warten müssen. Ich hab' dann tv_grab_de_tvtoday --configure und mythfilldatabase von Hand ausgeführt, es hat über zwei Stunden gedauert. Während dieser Zeit wurden immer wieder Verbindungen zu www.tvtoday.de aufgebaut. Lass ihn einfach über Nacht laufen.

platinumviper

----------

## unix

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *unix wrote:*   oder muss ich da länger warten bis das fertig ist? habe ca 30min gewartet    genau das ist mir auch passiert, wir hätten nur länger warten müssen. Ich hab' dann tv_grab_de_tvtoday --configure und mythfilldatabase von Hand ausgeführt, es hat über zwei Stunden gedauert. Während dieser Zeit wurden immer wieder Verbindungen zu www.tvtoday.de aufgebaut. Lass ihn einfach über Nacht laufen.
> 
> platinumviper

 

ok mach ichmal....

----------

## unix

so ich habe mythfilldatabase nochmals laufen gelassen:

```

bash-2.05b$ mythfilldatabase 

----------------- Start of XMLTV output -----------------

using config filename /home/mythtv/.xmltv/tv_grab_de_tvtoday.conf

grabbing: ############################Use of uninitialized value in concatenatio                                                                n (.) or string at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 817.

###############tvtoday.de has no information available for premdirekt4.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premdirekt4.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premdirekt4.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premdirekt4.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premdirekt4.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

#tvtoday.de has no information available for premdirekt4.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premerotik1.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premerotik1.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premerotik1.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premerotik1.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premerotik1.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premerotik1.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

tvtoday.de has no information available for premerotik1.tvtoday.de at /usr/bin/tv_grab_de line 449.

######

------------------ End of XMLTV output ------------------

DB Error (channel insert):

Query was:

INSERT INTO channel (chanid,name,callsign,channum,finetune,icon,xmltvid,sourceid,freqid,tvformat) VALUES(1091,"DK1","1091","",0,"","            d%c4nemark101.tvtoday.de",,"","%9");

Driver error was [2/1064]:

QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query

Database error was:

You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use ne            ar '"","%9")' at line 1

DB Error (channel insert):

Query was:

INSERT INTO channel (chanid,name,callsign,channum,finetune,icon,xmltvid,sourceid,freqid,tvformat) VALUES(1091,"DK2","1091","",0,"","            d%c4nemark102.tvtoday.de",,"","%9");

Driver error was [2/1064]:

QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query

Database error was:

You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use ne            ar '"","%9")' at line 1

DB Error (channel insert):

Query was:

INSERT INTO channel (chanid,name,callsign,channum,finetune,icon,xmltvid,sourceid,freqid,tvformat) VALUES(1091,"TV 5","1091","",0,"",            "tv105.tvtoday.de",,"","%9");

Driver error was [2/1064]:

QMYSQL3: Unable to execute query

Database error was:

You have an error in your SQL syntax.  Check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use ne            ar '"","%9")' at line 1

Updating icons for sourceid: 1

Error inserting person

Unknown xmltv channel identifier: d%c4nemark%201.tvtoday.de

Skipping channel.

Unknown xmltv channel identifier: d%c4nemark%202.tvtoday.de

Skipping channel.

Error inserting person

Unknown xmltv channel identifier: tv%205.tvtoday.de

Skipping channel.

Adjusting program database end times...

0 replacements made.

```

sieht noch net so super gut aus.....

stimmt da was net?

----------

## schitthoch3

@unix

wie kannst du überhaupt das tv_grab_de_tvtoday direkt aus mythsetup laufen lassen. bei mir erscheint nur das tv_grab_de in den optionen. folglich lasse ich tv_grab_de_tvtoday --configure in der konsole laufen und führe danach einen manuellen Datenimport mit 

mythfilldatabase --manual --file /dev/video0 0 /root/.xmltv/tv_grab_de_tvtoday.conf ....... aus

Bekomme leider immer den error

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# mythfilldatabase --manual --file /dev/video0 0 /root/.xmltv/tv_grab_de_tvtoday.conf
> 
> ###
> 
> ### Running in manual channel configuration mode.
> ...

 

gruäss vo züri

----------

## gordin

 *schitthoch3 wrote:*   

> @unix
> 
> wie kannst du überhaupt das tv_grab_de_tvtoday direkt aus mythsetup laufen lassen. bei mir erscheint nur das tv_grab_de in den optionen.

 

link erstellen von tv_grab_de auf tv_grab_de_tvtoday

----------

## schitthoch3

ich schäme mich !  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schitthoch3

Hi hab wieder mal Zeit zum Basteln:

xml grabber läuft, nun habe ich aber probleme bei der Channel-Config.

Ich wohne in der Schweiz, als Kabel-Anbieter nutze ich Cablecom.

In den Gossamer-Threads habe ich nichts konkretes gefunden, aber anscheinend muss man bei mythfilldatabase bei einem Punkt den Kanal angeben. Jedoch kann man diese nicht direkt übernehmen,

so wird z.B. K05 --> E5.

Also nehme ich an dass ich die frequencies.c aus

/var/tmp/portage/mythtv-0.15.1-r1/work/mythtv-0.15.1/libs/libmythtv/

meinen Frequenzen anpassen muss ohne die Kanalnamen (also E5, S21,K11 usw) zu verändern. Danach erneut emergen und diese Kanalnamen für die gewunschte Sendestation bei der Ausführung von mythfilldatabase angeben.

Also meine Fragen sind nun:

1. ob obiges Vorgehen korrekt ist

2. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Kanäle in mythtv denjenigen von Cablecom entsprechen (das K05 --> E5 - Problem).

Meine Sender-Tabelle

3. Unter welchem Punkt von mythfilldatabase ich den Kanal angeben muss (E5 usw)

----------

